# torsional flex



## bkrieger (Oct 26, 2011)

I saw this video on snowprofessor.com, talking about torsional flex in the garland video. I am little confused what they mean in the video. Do they mean, when turning, for example a toeside turn, put weight on your front toes, while at the same time put weight on your back heels? I always thought when turning, for ex. toeside turn, you put weight on you front toes, followed by the back toes. Am I wrong in this?

Beginner snowboard garland | SnowProfessor.com


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

imho...for just starting out....just pay attention to what the front foot is doing. Use the front foot to twist the board and let the rear foot just follow along...with out doing anything with the rear foot.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

bkrieger said:


> I saw this video on snowprofessor.com, talking about torsional flex in the garland video. I am little confused what they mean in the video. Do they mean, when turning, for example a toeside turn, put weight on your front toes, while at the same time put weight on your back heels? I always thought when turning, for ex. toeside turn, you put weight on you front toes, followed by the back toes. Am I wrong in this?
> 
> Beginner snowboard garland | SnowProfessor.com


Not really. they are actually telling you to do exactly what you thought you were suppose to do. If your back foot is flat and you weight your front toes you pull up the front heelside edge of the board while the back of the board stays flat. It twists the board horizontally or torsionally. As your front toes dig in and start the turn you then bring the back foot around by lifting your back heel and you are on your toe edge. Then you twist the front of the board back to flat by setting your front heel back down while keeping your back heel up. And you just keep going through the cycle.

At the most basic it's a 4 step process: Lift up front toes, then lift back toes, then set down front toes, then set down back toes. Repeat alternating between toes and heels.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Jesus...talk about over complicating such a simple thing.


----------



## bkrieger (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the input. That's a big help.


----------

